# Cento San Marzano tomatoes on sale!



## buckytom (Jul 4, 2012)

it's that time of year again when i stock up on what i consider the best canned tomatoes a available in the nyc area.

cento brand imported san marzano tomatoes are currently on sale for about $2.50 per 28 oz. can, roughly half the normal price.

i know it's fresh tomato season here, but in a few months when all of the gardens and hothouses are done, i'll have a supply of quality tomatoes for the fall and winter.

i just picked up 10 cans for $25. 

one caveat, though. cento sell a few types of tomatoes. be sure the label states that they are imported from italy, and are the real san marzanos.


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 4, 2012)

Hope we can get the same deal here in Florida, Bucky. I would do a you did. The Marinara Sauce recipe on the can is quick and easy and tastes just as good as fresh, imo.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 4, 2012)

BT, great deal!

I picked up a couple of cans of Danielle certified San Marzano tomatoes a month or so ago as I was tired of paying such a hgh price for Pastene (almost $5 a can).  I just used two large cans to make a sunday ragu with meatballs and sausages and it was tops.  The brand has been on sale for $2.00 to $2.50 a 28 oz. can.  

Now that I know I like them, I'll stock up.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 5, 2012)

Agreed, buckytom.  San Marzanos are consistently good.  What a great deal you got!


----------



## Dontrask (Jul 5, 2012)

Cento has both Italian tomatoes and SAN MARZANO, both are good but if you really want to make your home made sauce special, go with the SAN MARZANO!

It really does make a difference in the final result.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 5, 2012)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jul 6, 2012)

Y'all are getting the wrong canned tomatoes.  I, too, used to think that the SM canned tomatoes were the way to go.  Don't get caught up in the whole San Marzano hype machine, they are not the end-all to tomatoes despite what one or two celebrity chefs have said.  You gotta admit, the SM marketing is genius.

Escalon 6-in-1
Stanislaus Tomato Magic OR 7/11
Classico Crushed

You can thank me later.  The Escalon and Stanislaus are generally what your favorite pizza and Italian joint will be using.  The Classico Crushed, which they sell at Wal-Mart, are the same tomatoes as the Escalon 6-in-1 with a little more sodium added.  Same parent company, canned at the same factory, etc.  Stanislaus is great but they add citric acid to their tomatoes so I don't prefer them for this reason.  Still in the top choices and if you found them locally I'd say stock up.
My tomato sauces have benefited 10 fold by getting a quality canned tomato.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 6, 2012)

this ain't my first rodeo, no mayo.

i've tried dozens of canned tomatoes in the past. probably since before you were born. cento sm's are what i've come to think are the best after many, many tries.

but thanks for your suggestions. i'll keep an eye out for the brands you named.

btw, most pizza joints here in the east get their foodstuffs from distributors that don't necessarily supply the commercial market, and if they do it's rarely under the same name.

if you have an inside connection, you're lucky.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 6, 2012)

Though his taste in music is questionable , I agree 100% with BT on his choice of tomatoes. I've also tried many different brands and types of tomatoes, and I'm completely sold on the Cento San Marzanos- at least when it comes to making pizza sauce.


----------



## Zagut (Jul 6, 2012)

Toe-may toe - Toe-Ma-Toe.
I tend to get what the budget can handle when I'm at the store and adjust to what I find on sale.
Thanks for the tip buckytom. I'll keep my eye out for the sale.


----------

